# New England Gentleman seeks Forever Home... Slender and Sexy!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Faith, I think I would go great with you!!!

Here's your shot!!! Check out this exotic, beautiful, sensitive guy... he REALLY needs a home. He's been in foster care for ages. He is way, way too special to be overlooked. He has come so far. Won't you consider him? His name is Tahoe. He is in New England!

PM me for contact info


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a sweetie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He and Faith would make a cute couple!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] is the contact!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww. what a cutie..


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

he's adorable. i hope he finds a wonderful home soon. i assume they've got him on petfinder?

unfortunately, due to our housing situation, Faith needs to remain an only child for now.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> [email protected] is the contact!


Hey I know that email address! Anne has volunteered and fostered for us before. She's wonderful.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What type of mix does he look like ----lab/golden? His face in the first picture reminds me of a golden. He looks pretty leggy, what else could be in him? Where in New England is he?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know what all he is. You can email Anne. He's in NH


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tahoe*

Tahoe is HANDSOME!!

I think he looks Golden Ret./Lab. He would look great with Faith!


----------



## Remy's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am Tahoe's foster mom. He has been with us for three months now. When he first came to us, he was scared of everyone and everything. He has come such a long way. He is such a sweet, loving boy and we absolutely love him, but we just can't keep him. He does need someone who will understand him and give him all the patience and love he so deserves. If you know of anyone who may be interested in him, please feel free to give them my email address: [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful, I wish I could take him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where in NE is he and what rescue are you affilated with? Is there no one to foster him if you can no longer?


----------



## Remy's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We are actually in Dover, NH. Oh, I didn't mean to imply that I cannot continue to foster him. I will keep him until he is adopted. I meant that I cannot adopt him! Have three dogs of my own and husband says, "No More"!!!!


----------



## Remy's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In case you were wondering what that noise was, it is my heart singing!!!!!! My beautiful Tahoe is being adopted by a fabulous family. It was worth waiting those three months to find them. YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful for Tahoe! I wish him many years of happiness with his new family.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what wonderful news! thank you for all you did for him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!..........


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's wonderful!!!!!


----------

